# 22LR finally showing up on shelves



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

After 2 years of patiently waiting, got a box of Remington 22LR HP Golden Bullets, box of 225
(says it's new and improved, yeah right).
Got it at WalMart. Thought I would just wonder back to the Sporting Goods and see what
they had.

Got it for $11.17 X 6% = $11.84 (.05/round).

This is the second time in two weeks I've found 22LR at different stores.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got a couple of the same thing at Walmart a week ago. I sure hope they get some more.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In my area you can pick them up every now and then. Most places are limiting 1 box per person or 2 boxes per person. So they will last a weekend or little longer. The prices are also starting to come back down as well. But i agree hope the trend keeps on continuing so it won't take a months of planning to go out plinking with my .22's.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There is PLENTY around here... the SCALPERS will hopefully CHOKE on all the ammo they bought and are trying to sell at huge markups


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

A coworker at work found 22lr Remington Thunder Bolt at the other WalMart this weekend.
He said the clerk said it's just been sitting there all morning.

He was happy to see the come back of 22lr also. This was his second find of the week.

I was glad to hear about it, confirming that 22lr is showing up on shelves.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Still can't find it here at the box stores.
Local gun shop has had some right along but you can only get 100 rounds a week in a baggie as they break down all the large packs so every one can get a few.
Some one at the local Wal Mart told my BIL that the day ammo come in to the store there is a line forming even before they take the stuff off the pallet,

 Al


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I have heard about the lines forming and waiting for the 22lr.

But, I thought the Walmart stores started randomly putting out
boxes of 22lr on the shelve through out the day, so
no one knew when it was put out, and that gave everyone
a sort of fair chance?

I hope that's happening.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Lucked out again.

Just under 5 cents/cartridge.


----------



## Viskey (Dec 17, 2014)

Still hard to come by here in SoDak, but then again, my main place i check is just Scheels


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought a case of 550 round bricks and gave away bricks of .22 for christmas. Really not that hard to find .22 under 8 cents a round on the interwebs.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I pulled up the Dunns website today and in their clearance section they had 5000 rnd packs for $599.99 .........or 12 cents per round.....

Can you say FAIL.........................


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Found these at WalMart this afternoon. Boy, have I been lucky lately.
Left the other box for someone else.

.05 cents/round. I was happy. Threw them in the closet with the others
from before.

Never tried these before, hope they good.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I was fortunate again, 22lr just keeps showing up on the shelves.

I just don't know what the Scalpers are going to do with all their high priced 22lr ammo.

Arrived Walmart about noon Saturday to pick up a few things, wondered over to
Sporting Goods, and found these.

I shot up the other box from Cabela's. I'm still up in the air about these. They leaded
up my 1956 Ruger 22lr Single Six, top strap above cylinder gap and front of cylinder mouths.

My S&W Model 617-1 22lr 6-shot 4"bbl leaded top strap above cylinder gap and cylinder
appears ok.

After tax, 6 cents/round. Threw them in the closet with the rest.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Picked these up at the Jamestown Walmart a couple of days ago. With tax came to $29.60, just a bit over 5 cents a round.










Guy behind the counter said he put a case out at around 6:30pm, I got the last box at 8:00pm.


----------

